# Canned Tuna?



## VaBeachFamily

Just curious, I have read a 50/50 verdict, and curious if it is OK. They say the mercury is high, but is that retained after being cooked? Is it OK to give them canned tuna packed in water?

I only ask because I don't have a vehicle at the house until about 10PM tonight, and will not be able to grocery shop or pick up their grain free food until tomorrow, don't want them to go without, but their breakfast was small ( hubby fed last two days while I worked, didn't tell me they were OUT!), and as far as meat goes, I have our Ribeyes and a Prime Rib in the freezer, I have hot dogs, and canned Tuna.... didn't know if it was an option for dinner ( I have split a can between the two shepherds or our other pup and Cullen, but still kinda funny about it)


----------



## BlackPuppy

I've heard people say it's okay about once a week for people. 

So, I wouldn't give more than that to my dog.

And, yes, the mercury is still in there. You can't cook it out.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Here's a chart that tells you based on your weight how much tuna is safe. It also depends on type, Chuck White, vs. Albacore.

http://www.nrdc.org/health/effects/mercury/tuna.


----------



## lhczth

A can tonight is not going to poison your dog.  He should be fine.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

LOL ... thanks Lisa.. I just figured I would make them some potatoes, some veggies, apples, and each a half or so can of Tuna.. I did find a can of chicken lol... and a can of crab ( ew?) in the pantry today... so I will figure it out... plus I realized I still have a couple grain free merrick cans, so they can have a hearty meal in some shape way or form


----------

